# Saturday 9/26 Report



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Made a call to try and hit the "blue water" before the season ends soon. 

Hoped to make a Rig run. 

The forecast started off earlier in the week as looking really good. Then as the week progressed it looked like that storm in Mexico was coming sooner rather than later. 

Made a day trip to the the Elbow and 131 instead of the rigs. 

It was rather windy in the am and it kicked it up some. Not bad but more than we hoped. 

Trolled the Elbow for 1-2 hours. Saw a few boats working the area. Saw plenty of flyers and a good amount of birds around. Birds were mostly sitting on the water though. 

This made us believe it already happened or was soon to happen. 

Then...Hooked and landed a small "gaffer" dolphin. Thought this was a beginning of "it". 

Well, nothing else happened in the time we were there. 

Got a little impatient and made a run to the E/NE to the 131/Nipple area. Worried about leaving fish to find fish, but...

Set up a troll. Saw a lot of other boats doing the same. 

No action for about an hour. 

Decided to change out the R rigger. Within 5 minutes of the new bait...FISH ON!

Landed a 30-35# YFT. Pretty cool surprise for the area. Usually expect blackfin around there but a YFT was a welcomed addition. 

Reloaded the R rigger and now loaded the L rigger with same bait as R. 

5 minutes later....WHITE MARLIN piles on R rigger!

He missed! Drop it back...he's ON! He's OFF!!! Damn! 

Reload R rigger, again. 

30 minutes and nothing. Then...you guessed it - R rigger!

Hooked another gaffer dolphin. 

After we box this one. I look to the L rigger and notice it is tight and running across the beam. 

Pick up the rod...another fish on! This was the cow to the bull we just landed. 

By this time it is getting late. Seas have calmed some now that the wind slacked. 

Decided to try "1 more time" since they may be feeding again ahead of the looming front. 

Well, trolled another 30 minutes and nothing more. 

Decided to run home. We had the boat, fish, and ourselves to clean! 

Overall, a decent trip.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Finally got a pic*

Pic of the YFT.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice trip! Thanks for the report. Any day that includes mahi and tuna is a good day. A bill is a plus.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

what baits did you have on riggers prior to changing out and what did you change to? 

THanks!

Pan


----------



## markpnw15 (Sep 28, 2015)

nice


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> what baits did you have on riggers prior to changing out and what did you change to?
> 
> THanks!
> 
> Pan


Can't tell you that.

JK...had an Islander/ballyhoo and another lure I got in Hawaii (about 7") on the riggers.

Switched to a naked ballyhoo.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

thx for the info. Much appreciated. I get hesitant to swap out lures or adjust what I am doing but reading posts like this will help me just do it.


----------

